# Matchangeln - nur im Stillwasser sinnvoll?



## Georg Baumann (7. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin gerade dabei, mich ins Matchangeln einzufuchsen. Hatte ich bislang noch nie wirklich auf dem Schirm, habe jetzt aber Blut geleckt. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen: 

- Welche Waggler könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich bin von der Auswahl erschlagen. Welche Gewichte/Tragkräfte benötige ich für den Anfang? 

- Welche sinkende Schnur könnt Ihr empfehlen? 

- Und zu guter letzt: Welche Montage für Strömung oder macht Wagglerfischen dann gar keinen Sinn? War gestern am Kanal, auf dem ordentlich Zug drauf war (kannte ich so vorher gar nicht). Meine Angelei war äußerst unpräzise: Montage trieb zu schnell ab, Köder kam kaum zum Grund, da ich bei dem Modell nur zwei Gramm Bebleiung nehmen konnte und es ca. 3.50 m tief war. Bissanzeige äußerst - nun ja - intuitiv ;-) Habe zwar tatsächlich noch ein paar Fische und auch Brassen gefangen, aber mit gezieltem Angeln hatte das nichts zu tun. Mein Kollege, der 10 m neben mir saß und mit der  Stippe verzögert unter der Rutenspitze geangelt hat, fing das Zehnfache und hatte deutlich weniger Stress ...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. April 2019)

Bin kein Matchangler aber zum letzten Punkt würde ich mich mit Trotting auseinander setzen (5gr loafer avon stock ist ein guter Anfang für die meisten Gewässer denke ich), ansonsten mal zu ner Bolo schielen, ich glaube die ist dafür besser geeignet als eine Matche aber prinzipiell würde du ähnlich mit der Matche angeln, muss halt schwerer als 2 Gramm sein  aber das ist alles meine subjektive Sicht, ich bin gespannt was die Cracks sagen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Welche Waggler könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich bin von der Auswahl erschlagen. Welche Gewichte/Tragkräfte benötige ich für den Anfang?



Modell erstmal unwichtig. So schwer dass du bis an die gewünschte Stelle werfen kannst und nicht schwerer als notwendig.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Welche sinkende Schnur könnt Ihr empfehlen?



Maver Stone River



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> - Und zu guter letzt: Welche Montage für Strömung oder macht Wagglerfischen dann gar keinen Sinn?



Auf jeden Fall eine Pose, die oben und unten befestigt wird um sie auch verzögert fischen zu können. Waggler also nicht.
Ich benutze im Fluss immer Strömungsposen. Die kann man entweder mit ner Matchrute, Avonrute (und auch anderen natürlich) oder - wie von mir bevorzugt - mit ner Bolorute fischen. Die Bolo hat für mich den Vorteil der Länge und damit der besseren Schnurkontrolle. 
Je weiter entfernt, desto wichtiger wird das!


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. April 2019)

Danke, das hilft mir schon mal sehr. Als werde ich das Wagglerfischen aufs Stillwasser verlegen.


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2019)

Die bebleiung muss natürlich auch dichter an das vorfach. 

Ist natürlich viel aktiver und gröber als im Teich aber viele Kanäle haben sehr große Brassen


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2019)

Hallo, noch mal zum Waggler Fischen.
  Wir benutzen die EXNER Super Match mit dem EXNER Vario System in den Gewichtsklassen 6 bis 14 gr.. Diesen Waggler findet man auch unter anderem Namen z.B. bei Schlögl und anderen. Der Vorteil: Es lassen sich die unterschiedlichsten Antennen aufsetzen vom Knicklicht bis zu dicken Hohlantennen. Diesen Waggler benutzen wir für die Distanz. (Faustformel: ca. 2/3 Gewicht direkt am Waggler, 1/3 auf der Schnur.

Im Nahbereich setze ich auf Drennan, entweder Crystal oder etliche Sonderformen wie z.B. Stillwater Blue.
Was brauche ich an Kleinteile: Kleine High Speed Wirbel, Posenadapter -auch für die schweren Waggler-, Bleischrot -Dinsmore oder wie ich Stotz, und natürlich Haken -für Brassen und Co. ca 37-40cm- für Rotaugen ca. 20-25cm. Hier kann ich natürlich mit dem Blei variieren denn großartige Überkopfwürfe werden nicht gebraucht. Meistens reicht ein Schlenzer bei den Entfernungen.

Für die Distanzangelei natürlich auch eine Futterschleuder. Entweder man nimmt Drennan oder die einstellbaren Schleudern. Bei den festen Schleudern wie z.B. Drennan braucht man mehrere Schleudern für verschiedene Distanzen. Dann noch kleine Schleudern zum z.B. Madenschießen auf die kurze Distanz.

Bei Slider Montagen: Gummistopper sind nicht als Posenstopper geeignet, auch wenn viele das so machen. Und eine 3,90m Matchrute ist eine gute Standardlänge.


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2019)

Mit dem Waggler im Fluß oder Kanal mit Strömung angeln geht natürlich auch. Ich würde hier aber auf meine Vorredner Prof. Tinca oder Kochtopf setzen und Trotting oder Boloangelei favorisieren. Wer es unbedingt selbst ausprobieren möchte mit dem Waggler findet bei den Engländern bestimmt einige Filmchen zu dem Thema.

LG Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2019)

Ich habe mit der Matchrute gern am Fluss geangelt, dazu hatte ich aber damals keine herausragende Schnur, sondern eine Monofile zwischen 0,18mm und 0,22mm, Tropfenposen mit kompaktem Körper, natürlich oben und unten befestigt, wie unser Professor schon schrieb. 

Die Bebleiung habei ich immer das Hauptgewicht (70-80%) als Laufblei verwendet. Je was zur Verfügung war, Tropfen oder Kugel, der Rest verteilt sich auf einen Wirbel, falls gewünscht, und ein zwei kleine Schrote. So kann man die Montage wunderbar leicht verzögert an Kanten, Einläufen entlang ziehen lassen, indem man die Schnur leicht gebremst von der Spule gleiten läßt und dabei immer den Kontakt zur Montage behält. 

Wenn man dabei die  Strömiungskante findet, lässt es sich viel besser anfüttern und die Montage kann gleich deutlich leichter ausfallen ohne auf die in der Strömung zu erwartenden Fischarten verzichten zu müssen.

So jetzt hätte ich darauf auch mal wieder lust, ich glaub ich muss mir mal ne Karte für die Peene besorgen.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2019)

Zum erlernen ist Stillwasser sicher angenehmer. Aber es geht auch am Fluss mit Wagglern gut. Man ist dann halt pausenlos beschäftigt. Gemütlich geht dann anders!


----------



## Racklinger (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Zum erlernen ist Stillwasser sicher angenehmer. Aber es geht auch am Fluss mit Wagglern gut. Man ist dann halt pausenlos beschäftigt. Gemütlich geht dann anders!


Jaaa, dass habe ich einmal versucht, so schnell nicht wieder. Im Stillwasser loten ist schon wichtig und zeitaufwändig. Im Fluss dass gleiche x2. Jedenfalls für mich als ungeübten Wenn man seine hängerfreie Strecke gefunden hat, ok. Aber bis dahin......
Ne ne ne, im Stillwasser ist Wagglern wesentlich entspannter. 
Und was für Waggler du brauchst ist halt auch stark vom Gewässer abhänging, wie tief, wie trüb.....
Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf. Gibt's bessere Erklärer als mich


----------



## Andal (8. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jaaa, dass habe ich einmal versucht, so schnell nicht wieder. Im Stillwasser loten ist schon wichtig und zeitaufwändig. Im Fluss dass gleiche x2. Jedenfalls für mich als ungeübten Wenn man seine hängerfreie Strecke gefunden hat, ok. Aber bis dahin......
> Ne ne ne, im Stillwasser ist Wagglern wesentlich entspannter.
> Und was für Waggler du brauchst ist halt auch stark vom Gewässer abhänging, wie tief, wie trüb.....
> Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf. Gibt's bessere Erklärer als mich


Alleine übers Wagglerfischen kannst du ein Buch schreiben, so dick und so umfangreich, dass es keiner mehr lesen mag.

Ich beschränke für mich diese Technik auch auf eher nahe Distanzen und Tiefen, die eine feste Montage grad noch erlauben. Alles andere gehe ich, auch aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit, lieber mit bewährten Grundangelmontagen an.


----------



## Racklinger (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Alleine übers Wagglerfischen kannst du ein Buch schreiben, so dick und so umfangreich, dass es keiner mehr lesen mag.
> 
> Ich beschränke für mich diese Technik auch auf eher nahe Distanzen und Tiefen, die eine feste Montage grad noch erlauben. Alles andere gehe ich, auch aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit, lieber mit bewährten Grundangelmontagen an.


Ich mag eben das dauernde verschieben der bleie bei einer Festmontage nicht. Die englische Art hab ich auch als Jugendlicher nicht gelernt, hab erst vor ein paar Jahren mal gelesen dass es das auch gibt 
Laufmontage, 2-Punkt Bebleiung und gut ist. Im Moment experimentiere ich mit einer Bleischnur aus FC, um Verwicklungen vorzubeugen. Bis jetzt nur einmal probiert, hat aber ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2019)

Mit den verschiedenen Bleischemen wird es dann richtig kompliziert... auch ein Grund, warum ich mir das "Gefümferl" immer seltener antue. Wenn, dann recht simpel. 2/3 Blei an den Posenfuß und den Rest knapp über das kurze Vorfach. Das letzte kleine Blei kurz über dem Haken als Signal-, oder Ankerschrot.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2019)

Halb-OT:

Hat schon mal jemand ne Cralusso Torpedo mit Köderfisch verwendet - also "Feststellen" in der Strömung (ähnlich wie per Sideplaner/Scherbrett) mit Nose Hooking? 

Funzt das technisch? Probleme (z. B. Schnurdrall wie Ochs durch evtl. Köfi-Rotation etc.)?

Was wäre die größtmögliche Köfi-Ca.Größe bei den schwersten Topedo-Modellen (50 und 70 g)?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Jaaa, dass habe ich einmal versucht, so schnell nicht wieder. Im Stillwasser loten ist schon wichtig und zeitaufwändig. Im Fluss dass gleiche x2. Jedenfalls für mich als ungeübten Wenn man seine hängerfreie Strecke gefunden hat, ok. Aber bis dahin......
> Ne ne ne, im Stillwasser ist Wagglern wesentlich entspannter.
> Und was für Waggler du brauchst ist halt auch stark vom Gewässer abhänging, wie tief, wie trüb.....
> Wo fängt man an, wo hört man auf. Gibt's bessere Erklärer als mich



Wagglern im Fluss macht nur Spaß, wenn der Köder nicht am Grund schleifen gelassen wird und mindestens 30 Zentimeter über dem Boden treibt. Du kannst ihn auch per se nicht sauber Kontrollieren, weil sein Schwerpunkt unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt > Ergo säuft er bei jedem Versuch ihn zu navigieren ab (auch bei leichten Unregelmäßigkeiten am Grund, wenn der Köder mal iwo kurz hängt). Stromab treiben lassen, wenn man an einem Buhnenkopf sitzt, ist einfacher, da kaum Kontrolle von Nöten ist. Quer zu einem Flüsschen eher solalala. Bei jedem Fitzelchen denkst du, es ist ein Biss, weil er sehr empfindlich reagiert. Lieber den Stick, da hast du es schlicht einfacher. Allerdings kommst du um eine durchlaufende Posen nicht herum, wenn das Wasser tiefer ist als deine Rute lang.

Deswegen hat sich bei uns auch die Bolo durchgesetzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2019)

In englischer Literatur (s.u.a. john Wilsons Coarse angling manual)  wird btw beschrieben, wie man mit einem Waggler fischt der wie ein Stick an beiden Enden befestigt wird


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit den verschiedenen Bleischemen wird es dann richtig kompliziert... auch ein Grund, warum ich mir das "Gefümferl" immer seltener antue. Wenn, dann recht simpel. 2/3 Blei an den Posenfuß und den Rest knapp über das kurze Vorfach. Das letzte kleine Blei kurz über dem Haken als Signal-, oder Ankerschrot.



Wir sind beim Wagglerfischen und da gibt es doch garkeine tiefschürfenden Bleischemata. Eine drei oder max. vierpunkt Bebleiung auf der Schnur und wie Du schon geschrieben hast ca. 2/3 direkt an der Pose. Was wichtig ist sind die Abstände der Bleie und des  Hakens zur Pose um Überschläge zu vermeiden und das Abbremsen der Montage bevor sie im Wasser landet.

LG Heinz


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich mag eben das dauernde verschieben der bleie bei einer Festmontage nicht. Die englische Art hab ich auch als Jugendlicher nicht gelernt, hab erst vor ein paar Jahren mal gelesen dass es das auch gibt
> Laufmontage, 2-Punkt Bebleiung und gut ist. Im Moment experimentiere ich mit einer Bleischnur aus FC, um Verwicklungen vorzubeugen. Bis jetzt nur einmal probiert, hat aber ganz gut funktioniert.



Nur bei nicht vorgebleiten Wagglern hast Du das Problem mit dem Schrot verschieben. Viele Waggler sind vorgebleit und werden nur noch in einen Posenadapter eingehängt (z.B. von Stonfo). Posenadapter lösen, Pose verschieben, Posenadapter wieder festklemmen und ab geht die Post.

LG Heinz


----------



## Georg Baumann (8. April 2019)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, gehe ich am WE nochmal ans Stillwasser. Üben, üben, üben ...  Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2019)

Dann mal viel Spass beim üben, es ist keine Hexerei. 
Und wenn Du an der Geschichte gefallen gefunden hast dann sehen wir Dich nächstes Jahr auf der Stippermesse.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spass beim üben, es ist keine Hexerei.
> Und wenn Du an der Geschichte gefallen gefunden hast dann sehen wir Dich nächstes Jahr auf der Stippermesse.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Für eine Titelstory!
Ich sehe es vor meinen Augen: "Stippermesse. Legende. Mythos. Wirklichkeit"


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Tzzzz... wie wenn die Stippermesse nur was für Stopselfischer wäre!


----------



## Racklinger (9. April 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wir sind beim Wagglerfischen und da gibt es doch garkeine tiefschürfenden Bleischemata. Eine drei oder max. vierpunkt Bebleiung auf der Schnur und wie Du schon geschrieben hast ca. 2/3 direkt an der Pose. Was wichtig ist sind die Abstände der Bleie und des  Hakens zur Pose um Überschläge zu vermeiden und das Abbremsen der Montage bevor sie im Wasser landet.
> 
> LG Heinz


Das sind für mich schon tiefschürfende Bleischemata 
Und wenn man im Mittelwasser auf Silberlinge angeln will noch die Bleikette, die man nach Bedarf !! verschiebt
Beim Wagglerfischen kann man es genauso übertreiben wie beim Stippen


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Du kannst es bei jeder Angelart übertreiben. Bleibt nur die Frage, wo die Leidenschaft endet und die Übertreibung anfängt.


----------



## Racklinger (9. April 2019)

Jaaaa, darum so einfach wie möglich. Am Vorfachwirbel dass Bissanzeigerblei, 1 1/2 Vorfachlängen drüber die Hauptbebleiung. 
Da bei mir als laufmontag stoppe ich den Waggler noch oberhalb der Hauptbebleiuung, so bissl über Wagglerlänge. Soll gegen Verwicklungen helfen. 
Obs was bringt, keine Ahnung
Aber ich bilde es mir ein
Bei der Montage liegt mein Vorfach immer am Grund, gibt sehr schöne Heberbisse.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst es bei jeder Angelart übertreiben. Bleibt nur die Frage, wo die Leidenschaft endet und die Übertreibung anfängt.



Und das schöne daran ist, dass kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ohne anderen dabei weh zu tun.

Ich habe im Stillwasser gelernt und habe Posen mit immer weniger Tragkraft genutzt. Jenseits von 5g. Ist für mich heute noch eher was um auf Raubfisch zu angeln, und hier sehe ich regelmäßig wie andere Angler einen Tauwurm an einer Pose mit 15-20g  anbieten. Und sehr filigran ausgelotet sind diese dann auch nicht.

Frei nach dem Motto,  was rot gemalt wurde muss ja auch sichtbar sein, dabei hat die Pilotkugel auf der Antenne schon soft viel Auftrieb, wie manch eine von mir gern eingesetzte Pose.


----------



## Racklinger (9. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Und das schöne daran ist, dass kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ohne anderen dabei weh zu tun.
> 
> Ich habe im Stillwasser gelernt und habe Posen mit immer weniger Tragkraft genutzt. Jenseits von 5g. Ist für mich heute noch eher was um auf Raubfisch zu angeln, und hier sehe ich regelmäßig wie andere Angler einen Tauwurm an einer Pose mit 15-20g  anbieten. Und sehr filigran ausgelotet sind diese dann auch nicht.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto,  was rot gemalt wurde muss ja auch sichtbar sein, dabei hat die Pilotkugel auf der Antenne schon soft viel Auftrieb, wie manch eine von mir gern eingesetzte Pose.


Dann kann man ja auch einen Futterkorb als Bebleiuung nehmen und gleich noch Punktgenau anfüttern
Aber wie du schon sagtest, jeder wie er möchte


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Posen, die tatsächlich 5 gr. tragen sind schon echte "Bojen". Aber man sieht sie halt auch gut. Da wären wir dann beim direkt folgenden Problem. Einen Schwimmer, weiß Gott, wie weit draußen, muss man auch sehen und beobachten können. Mir gelingt das gesundheitlich bedingt nicht mehr so leicht, b.z.w. gar nicht mehr. Deswegen wähle ich heute die Entfernungen deutlich geringer, oder die Schwimmer viel auffälliger.


----------



## Racklinger (9. April 2019)

Ab 30 m wird's aber auch anstrengend sich auf die Pose zu konzentrieren. Da ist es auch schon wurscht, wie sichtbar die Antenne ist (ok ausser bei so ner Hecht-Segelpose ). Klar ist es noch möglich, entspannt angeln ist aber was anderes. 
Aber dass muss auch jeder für sich selbst rausfinden


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ab 30 m wird's aber auch anstrengend sich auf die Pose zu konzentrieren. Da ist es auch schon wurscht, wie sichtbar die Antenne ist (ok ausser bei so ner Hecht-Segelpose ). Klar ist es noch möglich, entspannt angeln ist aber was anderes.
> *Aber dass muss auch jeder für sich selbst rausfinden*


Das meine ich aber auch. Wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. April 2019)

Ich habe neulich beim Stöbern im Baumärkten ein sehr leichtes Kunststoffrohr in Durchmessern ab 5mm gesehen und für ein paar Cent gleich mitgenommen. Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Flötenposen? Die hatten statt der dünnen Antenne ein solches  Rohr,  das am Fuß einen Schlitz hatte. So produzierte die relativ dicke Antenne keinen nennenswerten Auftrieb.und das möchte ich damit kopieren. Bessere Sichtbarkeit bei annähernd gleichen Parametern. Mit etwas Epoxy ist das sicher schnell montiert und sollte die Sichtbarkeit erheblich verbessern.


----------



## Tricast (9. April 2019)

Sehr leichte Kunstoffrohre findest Du bei den Strohhalmen in allen Farben. In die Seite ein kleines Loch brennen damit das Wasser eindringen kann und gut ist. Und das schöne: Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Durchmessern.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Zugreifen, denn NOCH gibt es diese Trinkhalme!


----------



## Tricast (9. April 2019)

Die Entfernung im See beim Angeln mit dem Waggler wird begrenzt durch die Möglichkeit auch Futterballen auf den Angelplatz zu bringen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Einwand: Dann nehme ich ein Futterboot der Carp Hanta.
Und zwar auf den Angelplatz und nicht ich füttere überall, dann kann ich auch überall angeln.
Die Sichtbarkeit dabei ist nicht das Problem. Dicke Hohlantennen in rot und wenn erforderlich noch eine Brille mit roten Gläsern.
Auch kann ich leichte Wagglermontagen schon relativ weit werfen bei passenden Setup aber ich muß auch die Schnur unter Wasser bekommen. Und von entspanntem Angeln war in diesem Treat bisher nicht die Rede. Es ging doch um das Fischen mit dem Waggler sowohl im See als auch im Fluss/Kanal.


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Doch Heinz, die Sichtbarkeit ist teilweise ein Problem. Und zwar dann, wenn der Sehfehler über die üblichen Fehlsichtigkeiten hinausgeht. Und ich spüre leider täglich, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Tricast (9. April 2019)

Lieber Andal, Du bist doch hier raus. Das Eine ist das Eine und bei Dir ist es etwas anderes. Wenn die Sehkraft nicht mehr die beste ist oder es liegt dichter Nebel auf dem Wasser dann ist Dänemark eben verloren; das ist so. Und Du brauchst Dich auch nicht immer zu entschuldigen, dass es mit Deinen Augen nicht mehr so will. Dafür gibt es eben auch andere Angeltechniken um seinen Spass am Wasser zu haben. Wir freuen uns trotzdem dass Du hier im ÜKEL dabei bist und uns mit Deiner Erfahrung zur Seite stehst.

Aber unter normalen Umständen sind 40, 50, 60 oder sogar 70m kein Problem. Nur das Futter muß auch dahin wo die Pose steht und ich muß auch die Pose wieder dorthin bekommen wo das Futter liegt. Es ist nicht einfach das Distanzangeln mit dem Waggler aber es liegt nicht an der Sichtbarkeit der Pose. Selbstverständlich kommt es auf die Antenne und die Farbe an. Wie schon öfter betont gibt es dicke Hohlantennen (Flöten) von 5 - 8 mm die kaum Tragkraft haben. Als Frau Hübner noch im Training war konnte sie auf 60 m (mit einem Maßband gemessen) mit der Futterschleuder auf 1qm füttern. Dann war aber auch Schluß. Das ist natürlich eine reine Übungssache.

Heinz


----------



## Andal (9. April 2019)

Das Füttern steht auch mit der Gleichheit der Gaben. Wenn jeder Futterballen anders ausfällt, wird es auch sehr schwer, immer den gleichen Fleck zu treffen. Sieht man ja am deutlichsten, wenn man Frolic zwillert. Die fliegen lustig, aber halt wohin sie wollen. Dagegen sind Futterkugeln aus dem Matchmaker beinahe wie Präzisionsgeschosse.

Ich bin auch, was das Distanzwackeln angeht, eher die falsche Zielperson. Posenfischen ist für mich einfach etwas auf Entfernungen bis 20 m, max. 30 m und ist es eine wunderschöne Sache, wenn einen der Wind nicht zu sehr peinigt. Und zum lernen der Methode sind 20 m schon eine stolze Hausnummer. Zumal man ja auch überwerfen können sollte, eben damit man absenken und sich dem Wind entziehen kann.


----------

